# Breeding Pygmy Goats



## b3hummers (Mar 16, 2005)

How old do Pygmy goats have to be before they can be breed?


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

the female should be one year, I would say, but the males can make babies, very early. 3 months. yse they can .


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

my doe is pregnant now and she was bred at 8 monthes. the age really doesn't matter for the buck, as long as he's tall enuff!!!


----------



## jdoss (Apr 11, 2005)

We have a pygmy nanny that we purchased at about 4 months old and yes, she was pregnant. She gave birth to a fine, healthy little nanny kid three weeks ago this coming Thursday, 2 days before her 7th month birthday!!!! She had to have been bred at two months of age!!!!!!!!! I wouldn't normally let this happen, but everything has worked out perfect so far. The little one more than doubled her weight in the first two weeks!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

jdoss, you were lucky with that birth. if she was bred at 8 weeks, she was still in with her brothers and sisters, and one of her brothers must have got to her. my friend had a doe get pregnant at 6 monthes. her doe did fine and continued to grow, but her baby, a doeling, is now two years old and is often mistaken to be only a few monthes old by many. the doeling never got larger than normal 12 week old kids. her mothers kid from this year is now 12 weeks and taller and heavier than the 2 year doeling


----------



## wwoodacres (Feb 20, 2005)

i agree you were lucky i have bred as early as 8 mos. if the doe is large but as a rule i also wait til 1 year, i was told even if they have a healthy baby that there reproductive organs arent complely developed and could cause them problems in future births


----------

